# Looking to possibily rescue in PA



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I posted before in the puppy breeder section, but am open to an older dog (under 3 ) as well. The more I look into it, perhaps an older rescue dog would fit are family better. There seems to be many in need.
I don't see any golden's listed in my area that meet are needs though, anyone have suggestions on where to start?
Are needs being that I have two small children, who turn 10 and 6 this month,..and we also have a cat. 
We do not have a fenced in yard; although it is decent sized and we are close to a dog park. I did notice that some dogs listed they needed fenced in yards.
Should this be something we should do?
thanks for any help!
We live near Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I also live in Pittsburgh and am a volunteer for Golden Retrievers in Need based in Ohio. We often adopt out dogs to this area. The first thing you'd need to do is fill out an application. There is a vet check, phone interview, and home interview. GRIN would adopt a 6 year old dog or older to you since you don't have a physical fence. Is this something you'd consider doing? How about Invisible Fence? Many times our dogs come into rescue because they broke free from their yard, they've been runners and the rescue wants to prevent the situation from occurring again by taking the lack of fence out of the equation for younger dogs.

There are also other rescues in the area, WAGS based in Irwin, Golden Endings in WV, if you search Petfinder you should locate their websites.

Keep checking Craigslist also. I have seen 5-7 goldens on there within the last 6-8 weeks. 

Best of luck!

WAGS: http://wagsrescue.homestead.com/
GRIN: Golden Retrievers in Need:http://www.grinrescue.org/
Almost Heaven Golden Rescue: http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/
GRREAT: http://www.grreat.org/

Craigslist:
2.5 year old female in Plum Boro: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1762659990.html
8 month old male in East Brady (?): http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1761269628.html
15 month male in Glenshaw: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1751900894.html


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Are Invisible Fence's cruel in anyway? I see most of my neighbors getting them, and I wouldn't be opposed to getting one installed as long as I knew it was ok for the dog.
I don't want one that is much older than 3 though.
Thanks for the contact info!
I am a little worried to use craislist. That is why I was going with a breeder puppy to start with. To try and have some assurance of temperament. I figured if I went with a rescue from foster, that they do screen the dogs somewhat first. With craigslist, I wouldn't know exactly what to look for health wise either. 
I will check it out though, it is one place I haven't looked.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post it, but I was looking for opinions on him
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16534635
there are no details listed, I will call first thing tomorrow to see if they offer any, but does any experienced golden owner here have a guess on his age? 
He looks happy and younger to me.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

crh131 said:


> I posted before in the puppy breeder section, but am open to an older dog (under 3 ) as well. The more I look into it, perhaps an older rescue dog would fit are family better. There seems to be many in need.
> I don't see any golden's listed in my area that meet are needs though, anyone have suggestions on where to start?
> Are needs being that I have two small children, who turn 10 and 6 this month,..and we also have a cat.
> We do not have a fenced in yard; although it is decent sized and we are close to a dog park. I did notice that some dogs listed they needed fenced in yards.
> ...


I do strongly suggest putting in a physical fence and not an electric fence. It's good exercise for your dog when you don't have time to go to the dog park. You can also let the dog pee and poop easily within the fence and clean it up. This is safer than walking him or her in the winter on ice, for example. Have you considered putting in an application for the Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pa.? That's where my younger Golden comes from.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

crh131 said:


> Are Invisible Fence's cruel in anyway? I see most of my neighbors getting them, and I wouldn't be opposed to getting one installed as long as I knew it was ok for the dog.
> I don't want one that is much older than 3 though.
> Thanks for the contact info!
> I am a little worried to use craislist. That is why I was going with a breeder puppy to start with. To try and have some assurance of temperament. I figured if I went with a rescue from foster, that they do screen the dogs somewhat first. With craigslist, I wouldn't know exactly what to look for health wise either.
> I will check it out though, it is one place I haven't looked.


I don't like "invisible fences". I had someone come to the house and show me what a shock felt like. I jumped. I think it is mean. Some dogs want to get out so badly that they leave even though they are going to get a shock anyway. In bad weather, the invisible fence may be damaged and thus non effective. Also, even if the dog doesn't leave the premises, other animals can get in and possibly hurt your dog.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

My gut feeling was that they couldn't possibly be humane, but wanted to double check. Most of my neighbors have them and I wondered, because they all seem like great dog people. 
I am not opposed to a regular fence. =)


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

crh131 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post it, but I was looking for opinions on him
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16534635
> there are no details listed, I will call first thing tomorrow to see if they offer any, but does any experienced golden owner here have a guess on his age?
> He looks happy and younger to me.


I was totally going to send the link of him to you! He looks very sweet in his pictures and I am sure he would more than appreciate a loving family. There is a post about him in the rescue section... 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=79017

So I think he'll be going to a rescue, but why not put a call in and find out where. He is just beautiful. I don't know, but there's something about his picture...he really looks like he would be a loving dog.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

SweetSoul said:


> I was totally going to send the link of him to you! He looks very sweet in his pictures and I am sure he would more than appreciate a loving family. There is a post about him in the rescue section...
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=79017
> 
> So I think he'll be going to a rescue, but why not put a call in and find out where. He is just beautiful. I don't know, but there's something about his picture...he really looks like he would be a loving dog.


I was just telling my husband that in the very short while I have been reading up on rescues, that I was guessing that someone from one was going to scoop him up ASAP! You guys are on the ball.
You are right, there is something special looking about him. 
I will check your link now.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck with your search. Please let us know how you make out...who knows maybe this is your boy? Keeping fingers crossed that you find the right golden for your family :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fence*

I think having a fence is a must for safety, if not you need to have him on a leash.


----------

